# Game #76: Cavs @ Nets (4/8/2006)



## remy23

_*Game 76*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(45-30) @* *New Jersey Nets** (46-28)*

_*Saturday, April 8, 2006*_
*Time:* 10:00am PT, 1:00pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Continental Airlines Arena*, East Rutherford, New Jersey

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*NEW JERSEY NETS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland’s forwards will need to have strong performances to offset the disadvantage the team faces at the guard positions. If the Cavaliers fail to win those battles, it will be over.

*•* The Cavaliers need to have a firm control over the tempo to win this game. It would be better for Cleveland to play at their pace and lose the game, at least playing the game on their own terms, than to challenge New Jersey at their own game and proceed to get blown out.

*NEW JERSEY NETS’ NOTES*

*•* Run Cleveland out of the gym and force turnovers with pressure on the ball. If Cleveland gets a lead, step up the defensive pressure to speed the game up and take advantage of Cleveland’s mistakes. 

*•* Win the game by showing more intensity than the Cavaliers. The Nets need to hustle and win this game from the start with a strong opening half of basketball. 

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland is coming off a loss to New York, a game in which the Cavs fell behind and came back with a chance to win, but came up short. The issue with Cleveland is that one quarter of good basketball not only won’t beat New Jersey, frankly, it won’t even be close to getting the job done.


----------



## quench23

Another loss


----------



## -33-

quench23 said:


> Another loss


way to think positive! lol! you must have a great feeling about the playoffs........


how about this...............GO CAVS! (might wanna enjoy one of the few times I'll make myself root for Cleveland)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> Another loss


If you dont have a positive attitude then i dont see how long you may be able to last as a Cavaliers fan. They wont win 9 titles in a row, so more than likely there will be heart break along the way.

But, on the game. I really hope Zydrunas is well rested and Larry gets some reps in practice and Mike Brown might actually have this team think its the fourth quarter when actually its the 1st quarter and we start out with some energy.


----------



## futuristxen

Should be a good game. We've got a few days off before this one, we can regroup, and then slap down the red hot nets. It's a chance to send a message to the rest of the league. Should be an exciting game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Need to win 5 out of 7 remaning games to get to 50 and have Lebron win MVP. But to really grab it I think we have to beat either Nets or Detroit. A road win against one of those 2 plus 50 wins and we'll have some nice publicity flowing towards Cleveland.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I think this will be a great game. Im hoping the nets lose to the hornets so they could be in the same attitude of position as we are.

Im excited to watch this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is the game we need. The Knicks game is really meaningless in the grand scheme of things, but this team needs to prove we can beat good teams on the road. 

NJ has owned us for years, and are playing lights out, so this will be a real test of this teams character. Lebron needs to bring it in these 2 against NJ and Detroit if he wants any shot at MVP.


----------



## The OUTLAW

Up until the Knicks debacle I was thinking that 50 wins was going to be relatively easy. Well we've just made that more difficult on ourselves and have to take one of these games against a good team. As always Kidd is a problem for us as is Carter. We have to keep Carter in the 20's and hopefully Jefferson isn't going off on us. Make Kidd a scorer and we can have a chance on this. More importantly, the Nets have been playing very good defense (keeping the majority of teams under 80 pts). This might be kinda tough for us if Z is not there. Krstic is a good player, but he can't guard Z. LeBron needs to have a good game (whats new) and Gooden should continue his scoring. Hopefully Hughes is shooting better than the last game as well.


----------



## remy23

*The Plain Dealer*












> *F-I-R-E*
> 
> *F-I-R-E:*
> 
> The Cavs are not the only streaking team in the league. Saturday's opponent, the New Jersey Nets, are on a 13-game winning streak.
> 
> "Obviously they have their big three [Jason Kidd, Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson] but the X-factor is Nenad Krstic," said Cavs assistant coach Michael Malone.
> 
> "He gives them a fourth scorer. As good as they are offensively, they do a real good job of holding teams field-goal percentages down. It's going to be a great challenge for us."


----------



## Morongk22

I believe we can win this game, but it will be tough. Don't forget about the way we played the previous 9 games before last nights tough loss. This Nets team is really hot but i think with the 3 day rest it gives time for Hughes to get more practice and Z to recover to 100%, plus it gives much needed rest to everyone else.


----------



## GM3

Whats the word on Z? Is he going to play?


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/07/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Ilgauskas update*
> 
> The Cavs took Thursday off in New York and will practice in the city today in preparation for Saturday's game at New Jersey. The Cavs should know today if Zydrunas Ilgauskas' sprained left ankle, which caused him to miss the Knicks game, will allow him to return to the lineup. There is some hope he could return, but it doesn't appear likely.
> 
> “I would like to play, but I don't know,'' Ilgauskas said. “I don't want to go out and make it worse and have it linger through the playoffs.''
> 
> *Jones All-Access*
> 
> Cavs guard Damon Jones will be featured on _NBA Access_ with Ahmad Rashad this Saturday in a segment about his relationship with stars like James and Shaquille O'Neal. It was filmed several weeks ago and includes a high-stakes, post-practice shooting game in which Jones came out on the losing end.


----------



## hendrix2430

This is going to be a awesome game...go cavs.

98-94 Cavs. :gopray:


----------



## Pioneer10

Tough game w/o Z. We can't catch a break and see what our lineup will play like with some time on there hand: Still thinking of how Hughes and Z will fit together.
The Hughes, Flip, and Lebron lineup might be better served with Marshall and AV/Gooden in there then Z. But we have no time to really experiment before the season starts 

Anyways if we can beat Detroit AND the Nets (a big if obviously), we might not even have to win 50 for Lebron to get the MVP. They are playing like the 2 best teams in the league after all


----------



## hendrix2430

z's not playing?


----------



## cima

well you have to look at it this way...the Nets eventually have to lose, so why not against the Cavs? i expect LeBron to take over this one and will them to victory.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/08/2006 | Ilgauskas to sit*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Ilgauskas to sit*
> 
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas did not practice with the Cavs on Friday and won't play today against the Nets, although the team still has him listed as "doubtful,'' not "out.'' He said the swelling in his sprained left ankle was down and he was out of the plastic protective boot, but that the ankle was still sore. Ilgauskas will next test the ankle during the team's workout Sunday in Oklahoma City and hasn't ruled out playing Monday against the Hornets.


----------



## remy23

*Streak over, Cavs try to snip Nets'*












> *Streak over, Cavs try to snip Nets'*
> 
> Saturday, April 8, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *East Rutherford, N.J. -* Wednesday night's game against one of the worst teams in the league was supposed to be the easy one. Instead, the Cavaliers' nine-game winning streak ended with a loss to the New York Knicks, and now the Cavs will have the task this afternoon of facing the hottest team in the league in the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> The Nets (46-28) are on a 14-game winning streak. It's the longest streak in the league this season, and it ties the Nets' franchise high set during the 2003-04 season. A Nets victory over the Cavs today will mark the first time a team has won 15 consecutive games in a season since 1999-2000, when the Los Angeles Lakers won 19 straight games.
> 
> The Nets have been special.
> 
> "The best thing about this streak is that we're finally showing our potential in what we can do," said Nets forward Richard Jefferson. "But it took us a while, about 50 games, to get into a flow as a team as in what we're capable of and capitalizing on it."
> 
> Teammate Vince Carter has also been impressed with how the team has played during this spurt.
> 
> "We're just playing hard," Carter said.
> 
> "Regardless of some of the mental letdowns we have during the course of games, we've been able to refocus and get the job done. Everyone's on board, everyone's focused, our bench has been tremendous. Hopefully, everyone continues the same approach till the end."
> 
> The streak has also been impressive because of the teams the Nets have defeated along the way. The streak has not been loaded with subpar opponents. It has included wins over teams who have four of the league's five-best records (Dallas, Detroit, Phoenix, and Miami).
> 
> During the run, the Nets have outscored their opponents, 1,318-1,168, and are averaging 94.1 points per game compared with their opponents' average of 83.4. The Nets are holding opponents to a league-best 25.7 percent 3-point shooting during the streak. The Nets held the Pistons to 34.1 percent shooting from the field. The Suns, the league leader in scoring average, were held to 72 total points.
> 
> "We pride ourselves in being a defensive team," Carter said. "We want to force teams to take bad shots. Our success has been because of our defense and we want to get the ball out for as many easy baskets as possible."
> 
> *Z update:*
> 
> Center Zydrunas Ilgauskas participated in light strength and conditioning and rehab activities on Friday for his left ankle sprain suffered in the first quarter against Philadelphia on Tuesday. He is listed as doubtful for today's game.
> 
> *Impressed:*
> 
> The Cavs' winning streak ended Wednesday, but they still have won nine of their past 10 games. "They're playing at an extremely high level," said Nets coach Lawrence Frank. "They're really coming together as a group. They got Larry [Hughes] back. Flip Murray's been great and LeBron [James] has been unbelievable. They're doing a great job."


----------



## hendrix2430

Ok, so Z is doubtful...I would rather have him rest for another 2-3 days. We still matchup "ok" without Z. Krstic can be handled by a AV/Gooden combo.

The big thing is gonna be contain Carter, and ESPECIALLY not having RJ go off on us. Lebron has to do a good job containing him, and Larry must hold Carter to reasonable production. Maybe pull off a "Newble"? LOL!

This is a game where I'd start Larry, not Flip. Eric Snow can do a great job on Kidd, since he isn't exactly the quickest PG in the league (anymore, though he never really was). His strenght is matched by Snow's IMO, so that's a pretty even matchup we shouldn't worry too much about.

But if they put the ball into Carter's hands more, Larry has to deny him as much as possible, and Lebron has to stay in front of RJ.

On offense:

-DO NOT attempt to win by the 3, because NJ has very good perimeter defenders, and it's not likely that Marshall will all the sudden go off on them. 

I would leave Lebron, and DJ shoot those today. But the key is to pound, pound and pound inside, force some fouls let NJ get into foul trouble. I think Gooden and AV can have big games inside, but Lebron has to do that as well. RJ is long and lean and the best way to score on him in to go inside, get some layups/dunks/and ones, and hopefully frustrate him and draw fouls.


----------



## John

Nets need to win the Cavs inorder to be able to beat the Heat and Piston in a 7 game playoff series.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think we should consider putting LBJ on Vince. Right now he's just attacking the basket at will, Lebron could use his size to body him up and keep him on the perimeter.


----------



## KDOS

Huge statement game for Lebron, Nets are on a roll. Cleveland wins this with another great game from LBJ and he's an almost lock for MVP.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah I think putting Lebron on Vince would be something to look at. Probably will see that in the second half if nobody else figures Vince out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Strong start by Lebron and the Cavs in the 1st.

The good thing about Carter being so hot early is it kept the rest of the Nets from getting involved in the offense. Gonna need some more points from Larry here when LBJ sits.


----------



## futuristxen

Hmmm Alan Henderson doesn't know all the plays.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

13-0 run by the Nets. Bad time by Brown to take Lebron out. Those little runs are killer, we need to close this gap by half time.


----------



## remy23

Hughes is getting something going. Nice to have him making shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry is back? :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen

Larry starting to find his rhythm. The next step is trying to get that rhythm within the flow. Right now he's kind of calling his own numbers so he can knock off the rust.


----------



## futuristxen

Bron's handles are a little off tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We might be the worst FT shooting team in the league.


----------



## quench23

aww crap i just woke up, 50-41 nets.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I don't understand why we don't post Lebron DOWN LOW more often. He's always so far out on the perimeter working 1 on 3 for his shots.


----------



## quench23

Hows lebrons shot selection been this game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Jason Kidd is unbelievable.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow that was some nice D by Larry there to create that turnover and quick dunk. Big momentum swinger only going down 5 at halftime!

I'll take it.


----------



## remy23

Nice to see Hughes dunk. It's been a while.

Cleveland trails by five points at halftime (51-56). Up by a point after the first quarter and down five points at the half - that means Cleveland needs a big third quarter to reclaim the lead. The type of second quarter the Nets had is the kind of third quarter we need.


----------



## mjm1

:clap: the refs are handing you the game


----------



## quench23

Nice dunk by hughes to finish the 2nd Q of


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> Hows lebrons shot selection been this game?


Not bad, not great. Just a normal day at the office pretty much. His dribbling has been a little shakey.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Its nice to see the guys closing the quarter good, rather then closing the quarter with the other team on a 2 minute run.

down by 5 at half


----------



## futuristxen

mjm1 said:


> :clap: the refs are handing you the game


Shouldn't you wait until the game is over to start that? Or are you from the future?


----------



## quench23

It really seems liek the cavs come to play in the first 1Q and the 4th, and in between its like

Shoot a 3
dont get back on defense
shoot a 3
shoot a3
free throw

then when 4th Q comes its more liek
take it in the hole
take it in the hole
take it in the hole
shoot a 3
take it in the hole


i wish the cavaliers would utalise ( Sp ) lebron in the post more =\


----------



## remy23

*. . .*



mjm1 said:


> :clap: the refs are handing you the game


*. . . *


----------



## mjm1

futuristxen said:


> Shouldn't you wait until the game is over to start that? Or are you from the future?


all i saw was foul after foul after foul, on nonfouls. im calling it as i see it. The cavs have double the fta the nets have.


----------



## quench23

mjm1 said:


> all i saw was foul after foul after foul, on nonfouls. im calling it as i see it. The cavs have double the fta the nets have.



please, 

GTFO


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

mjm1 said:


> all i saw was foul after foul after foul, on nonfouls. im calling it as i see it. The cavs have double the fta the nets have.


Cavs can't shoot FT's anyways, you're almost better off with us on the line.


----------



## quench23

68% from the free throw line. 

drew 1-4
av 2-4 ( thats good for his standarts lol )
lebron 7-8 - nice to see him taking it in this game rather then taking fade away 3s and what not


----------



## mjm1

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs can't shoot FT's anyways, you're almost better off with us on the line.


??? all i am seeing is them making free throws on bull**** officiating that is destroying this game.


----------



## remy23

mjm1 said:


> ??? all i am seeing is them making free throws on bull**** officiating that is destroying this game.


We get the picture. You hate the officiating.


----------



## quench23

mjm1 the refs have killed the cavs more then they saved them so i wouldnt be crying about the refs,

ty


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

mjm1 said:


> ??? all i am seeing is them making free throws on bull**** officiating that is destroying this game.


Trust me. Drew can't shoot FT's, Andy can't shoot FT's, Snow is mediocre on the line, Lebron is just streaky. Z is the Cavs only good FT shooter, and he's not playing. 

Nets have taken 14 3's to the Cavs 2, of course your not going to get as many FT attempts.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Question to cavs fans...

Can you see the officiating as being really horrible or are the nets fans just complaining?


----------



## quench23

damon has only played 3 mins? I thought he's been lights out for us this month ( and last )


----------



## Pioneer10

<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


> Nets have taken 14 3's to the Cavs 2, of course your not going to get as many FT attempts.


Yep, the aggresive team always get more foul calls go there way. Number of FT's taken is a very poor indicator of whether there is favoritism among the officiating.

Good to see Larry have a good half: of course the PG spot is useless as usual btw Snow and Jones 2 points in 20 inutes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Honestly I had no problems with the officiating. There were a few questionable block/charge calls but that's about it. 

The Nets took 14 3-point shot attempts in the half, when your taking that many perimeter shots your not going to be marching to the line.


----------



## remy23

VCFSO2000 said:


> Question to cavs fans...
> 
> Can you see the officiating as being really horrible or are the nets fans just complaining?


Some of the officiating is terrible. I just wouldn't comment over it a lot. When I think the refs are terrible, I generally say so and leave it at that.


----------



## quench23

PLAY-BY-PLAY
(11:39) [CLE] Snow Foul: Shooting (3 PF)
(11:43) [NJN] Carter Rebound (Off: Def:2)
(11:44) [CLE] James Jump Shot: Misse


great start


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Man, i thought we got better at these damn 3rd quarter runs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Our defense has been awful in this game


----------



## quench23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Our defense has been awful in this game


its been awful the entire season =(


----------



## futuristxen

Woohoo way to start the 3rd quarter!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Nice pick and roll play by lebron and andy. Hopefully he can make the ft


----------



## CHKNWANG321

They need to rough up vince carter. everyone knows thats how you defend him


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Yuck, andy hit a shot


----------



## futuristxen

When the Cavs push the ball they play better on both ends of the floor.


----------



## quench23

AV has been a force in the 3rd Q


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs keep fighting back :clap: 

Getting Drew off early in games seems to keep him alert and involved, nice strategy by Brown.


----------



## futuristxen

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Yuck, andy hit a shot


Andy has that jumpshot. It just looks awkward when he shoots it. The problem with his free throws is he hits them at about the same rate he hits that 15 foot jumpshot. Good for a J, bad for a free throw.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> When the Cavs push the ball they play better on both ends of the floor.


Yeah but SNow never pushes the ball. Another reason to play Larry/Flip/LBJ more.


----------



## remy23

The Nets are still hanging off Eric Snow so much it isn't funny. I've begun to realize it's more than Snow simply not having a good jumper. It's the fact he also doesn't have an inbetween game. I play basketball with some guys who can't shoot but have great floaters. They can take one big dribble from the foul line and swish or bank a floater from 8-10 feet out with consistency. If Snow could just do that, even if he doesn't have the speed to drive all the way to the rim, the Nets would have to stay closer to him. Some of the PG's we like in the draft can hit the floater, which is a must if you don't shoot well.


----------



## quench23

(6:46) [NJN 66-60] Jefferson Layup Shot: Made (14 PTS)
(6:47) [NJN] Jefferson Rebound (Off:1 Def:6)
(6:48) [NJN] Robinson Reverse Layup: Missed
(6:52) [NJN] Carter Rebound (Off: Def:4)

grrr


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Larry is back


----------



## quench23

crap 3 fouls on lebron


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I love the lineup we have in the game right now


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Flip is on fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire. he got 11


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The way the Nets are defending Lebron, Flip and Larry will have to hit these open shots if we're gonna win.


----------



## quench23

I Love Larry!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

garbage call on Hughes


----------



## quench23

god , gooden is 2-6 from the free throw line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs are right there on the edge but can't get over the hump.


----------



## quench23

how many lay ins has lebron missed today?


----------



## quench23

"Vince Carter must be giving the officials oral pleasure after this one the way they are *****footing around him all game."


----------



## quench23

of course lebron take the 3....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Nets entire defense is swarming Lebron when he does anything, other people will have to hit shots to make them honest.

I would play Flip/Larry/Lebron/Drew the entire 4th quarter.


----------



## quench23

4th on lbj


----------



## quench23

lebron is pissed,

let the 4th Q begin...



(10:29) [CLE 74-78] James Driving Layup: Made (21 PTS)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs to finish these layups, go in strong for a dunk


----------



## remy23

Hughes tricks the Nets. What a strange play.


----------



## quench23

as i said, let the 4th Q begin =D


----------



## futuristxen

Free throws and defensive lapses are the death of this team.


----------



## remy23

Big dunk from James. Wow.


----------



## quench23

(6:57) [CLE 83-86] Jones Jump Shot: Made (3 PTS) 

thats what im talking about, 3 mins my ***


----------



## hendrix2430

come on cavs! lebron james loves levitation! (to quote Reghi) :banana:


----------



## futuristxen

That dunk had bad intentions on it. VC and LBJ throwing down some nasty posterizations today.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Larry with 5 fouls


----------



## quench23

defense , please


----------



## quench23

Yes Defenbse!! Thank You Flip!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Marshall = garbage

Lebron in his take the ball to the hoop mode again :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

****. Lebron and Larry both with 5 fouls


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Those 11 missed free-throws are killing us...


----------



## quench23

fCKk 5 on james.. cmon cavaliers please


----------



## futuristxen

Bron with five fouls. We can't get a stop defensively. And our offense is basically Lebron going to the hoop. Because Yell and Larry are turnovers waiting to happen.

It's Flip Murray time, sez I.


----------



## ChiBron

Why can't you guys make FTs? This will be your 2nd straight loss due to it.


----------



## quench23

damn...


----------



## quench23

defense. please. free throws. pleas


----------



## futuristxen

Can't get over the hump.


----------



## quench23

lebron misses the lay up... that should just about book it.


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> lebron misses the lay up... that should just about book it.


The margin of error is so thin when you can't get stops. Most teams with the Cavs record, when that sort of thing happens, they are still in the game. But the Cavs literally have had to make every shot the last 4 minutes of the game, because they are forcing no turnovers, and giving up wide open shots and layups.


----------



## quench23

futuristxen said:


> The margin of error is so thin when you can't get stops. Most teams with the Cavs record, when that sort of thing happens, they are still in the game. But the Cavs literally have had to make every shot the last 4 minutes of the game, because they are forcing no turnovers, and giving up wide open shots and layups.


theres 1 min 45 sec to go...


----------



## futuristxen

Drew's defense has been horrible. And now he'll miss at least one of these free throws. What happened to Andy in the second half?


----------



## quench23

what a move by VC...


----------



## remy23

LeBron!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

[email protected]!!!


----------



## futuristxen

How did he do that? Shaq like.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Are you kidding me? That was UNBELIEVABLE by Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen

ha. Lebron is the Jim Brown of basketball. Just dragging players all over the field.


----------



## quench23

wAHT HAPPANED


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> How did he do that? Shaq like.


He wants it :cheers: The desire is there, he feels like he can will us to victories now late in games


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> wAHT HAPPANED


Lebron scored an and1 with 3 Nets hanging on him trying to stop him from even getting the shot up. Tied the game at 101.


----------



## futuristxen

Uh oh. Andy shooting free throws.


----------



## remy23

AV hitting both of his foul shots? LOL You don't see that everyday!


----------



## futuristxen

Uh oh. Andy shooting free throws.

EDIT: UH OH ANDY SHOOTING FREE THROWS!!! ANDY IS CLUTCH!! LOL!


----------



## quench23

Andy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Themandy Made Them


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Get a stop and this game is ours!


----------



## remy23

Cavs up by 1 and call time out. The Nets might foul immediately or look for an early steal and then foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Who do we ahve shoot the FT's??


----------



## futuristxen

Great. Now we have to make free throws. Almost wish Carter would have made the shot so the Cavs could just dribble the clock out and take the last shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I say get it to Flip


----------



## quench23

drew will shoot


----------



## quench23

drew is agood free throw shooter, trust me


----------



## remy23

LBJ connected at the line. The Nets use their final time out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron with 17pts in the 4th, another game of 35+

Need a stop here


----------



## quench23

Lebrin Clutc


----------



## quench23

. i love cavs basketball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Nets have self-imploded here late, I don't know why they panicked so much


----------



## futuristxen

This should kind of seal the MVP for Lebron, no?


----------



## hendrix2430

If I liked men, I'd ask Lebron for marriage...LOL! Go Cavs! :banana:


----------



## remy23

Nets took an immediate 3-point attempt and missed. Cleveland goes back to the line. Need to at least split to make it a 4-point game.

LeBron hits the first and misses the second.

Kidd misses a 3 and time runs off the clock as players scramble for the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> This should kind of seal the MVP for Lebron, no?


Nope. Stein and Co will be waiting to pounce on the Detroit game. We need a strong showing in that one.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

"You can book this one to the cavaliers"


----------



## hendrix2430

Cavs Win!!!!!!! **** Yeah!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Along with the heat, pistons and suns saterday afternoon wins. That had to be one of our biggest wins of the season


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron's and-1 changed the momentum in this game, he has just been on another level lately. His intensity and confidence just spreads to thew hole squad.

Remember the days when Lebron scoring big = Cavs loss? Now he is running off 35+ games left and right and we're winning.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Along with the heat, pistons and suns saterday afternoon wins. That had to be one of our biggest wins of the season


This was our best road win of the season by far


----------



## GM3

Congrats guys.. Not sure you know this but your also the 1st team to beat the Nets after we have a 3rd quarter lead. 36-1 now i Think. Congrats again.


----------



## futuristxen

Grandmazter3 said:


> Congrats guys.. Not sure you know this but your also the 1st team to beat the Nets after we have a 3rd quarter lead. 36-1 now i Think. Congrats again.


Hopefully we get to play you guys again this year :biggrin: Like maybe...7 more times.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 108, New Jersey 102*


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

If we get the win in Detroit the MVP goes to LeBron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Grandmazter3 said:


> Congrats guys.. Not sure you know this but your also the 1st team to beat the Nets after we have a 3rd quarter lead. 36-1 now i Think. Congrats again.


Nice class by the Nets fans :clap: 

Nets are a tough team, Z being out almost helped us matchup better with your uptempo style.


----------



## GM3

futuristxen said:


> Hopefully we get to play you guys again this year :biggrin: Like maybe...7 more times.


Thats low lol. Good Luck in playoffs, Maybe well see a Cavs/Nets match up somewhere in there with some upstets.


----------



## futuristxen

Grandmazter3 said:


> Thats low lol. Good Luck in playoffs, Maybe well see a Cavs/Nets match up somewhere in there with some upstets.


I was saying it in the sense, of I hope you guys get to the ECF, and we're there to meet ya. No disrespect.

I hate the Nets, but they have the most fun commentating crew there is. Mark and Marv are hilarious.


----------



## quench23

best thing about this win was no Z


----------



## GM3

futuristxen said:


> I was saying it in the sense, of I hope you guys get to the ECF, and we're there to meet ya. No disrespect.
> 
> I hate the Nets, but they have the most fun commentating crew there is. Mark and Marv are hilarious.


They stunk it up early on but they got really funny over time. We have our own Marc Jackson quote thread, ESPN messed up by letting him go.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Grandmazter3 said:


> Congrats guys.. Not sure you know this but your also the 1st team to beat the Nets after we have a 3rd quarter lead. 36-1 now i Think. Congrats again.


 rep 4 you


----------



## Omega

good game.... wish i could say the same for jersey. we were bound to lose sooner or later so im glad it was against someone other than ATL, MIL, CHA, TOR etc etc. all teams that should be gimmes. anyway i still hate lebron but good luck in the playoffs hopefully youll beat detroit.


----------



## futuristxen

Grandmazter3 said:


> They stunk it up early on but they got really funny over time. We have our own Marc Jackson quote thread, ESPN messed up by letting him go.


Yeah I remember earlier in the season it being a little rough, but I've actually stayed and watched Nets games just to listen to Jackson and Albert banter back and forth. Proves really how great a commentator Marv is. Because he seems to always bring out the humor in whoever he works with. Whether it was Fratello and Van Gundy, Steve Kerr, or Jackson. I also like the Knicks team though. Clyde Frazier has the voice!


----------



## IbizaXL

Nice win for you guys :banana:


----------



## -33-

Congrats on a big win Cavs fans.....and thank you for the win. 

(rep me)


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Congrats on a big win Cavs fans.....and thank you for the win.
> 
> *(rep me)*


No thanks I hope you guys lose tonight so we have a chance of catching you guys...


----------



## LOYALTY

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> No thanks I hope you guys lose tonight so we have a chance of catching you guys...



I can't agree. If the Heat beats Washington tonight, I think that wraps up the #4 spot for us. We need a Heat Victory. I know we can still wrap it up ourselves by winning another game, but we might as well get it over with tonight


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

LOYALTY said:


> I can't agree. If the Heat beats Washington tonight, I think that wraps up the #4 spot for us. We need a Heat Victory. I know we can still wrap it up ourselves by winning another game, but we might as well get it over with tonight


If we can't win one more game this year we don't deserve the 4th spot I say we go for the 2nd best record in the East so if we happen to get past Detriot we'll have home court.


----------



## -33-

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> If we can't win one more game this year we don't deserve the 4th spot I say we go for the 2nd best record in the East so if we happen to get past Detriot we'll have home court.


 great idea....

you can't get the 2nd or 3rd seed, so you're locked into the 4th pretty much

winning (homecourt) in the 1st round places you in the 2nd round with Detroit. they have #1 locked up, and homecourt with it. 

say you win out and pass miami & NJ, you'd have to beat detroit for your theory to have any meaning whatsoever.....

Just listen to the rest of the reasonable fans, hope for Miami to win tonight and you got the #4 locked up....


----------



## futuristxen

No I'm with stupid. I want to catch Miami for second best record. It'd be a nice feather in the cap. And it would mean the team was going into the playoffs on a hot streak. Probably seal the deal on Lebron's MVP. And give the team the confidence to set the goal of a title. Shoot for the stars.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

futuristxen said:


> No I'm with stupid. I want to catch Miami for second best record. It'd be a nice feather in the cap. And it would mean the team was going into the playoffs on a hot streak. Probably seal the deal on Lebron's MVP. And give the team the confidence to set the goal of a title. Shoot for the stars.


I disagree. Also it could happen that Washington could fall too the 6th and the Bucks ( a team id really want to see in the playoffs) would finish 5th. We cant start thinking about homecourt in the ECF when we still havent got passed the first round, or even the Pistons. 

This locks it up hopefully resting Z and LBJ down the stretch, maybe the Wiz will start to crumble i just think with Daniels and Butler playing really well right now, not even including Arenas this team is scary than what we are giving them credit for. So with about 6 games left if the Bucks can surpass the Wiz then that would be really good in my opinion.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I disagree. Also it could happen that Washington could fall too the 6th and the Bucks ( a team id really want to see in the playoffs) would finish 5th. We cant start thinking about homecourt in the ECF when we still havent got passed the first round, or even the Pistons.
> 
> This locks it up hopefully resting Z and LBJ down the stretch, maybe the Wiz will start to crumble i just think with Daniels and Butler playing really well right now, not even including Arenas this team is scary than what we are giving them credit for. So with about 6 games left if the Bucks can surpass the Wiz then that would be really good in my opinion.


I agree. I'm rooting for the Bucks to win and Washington to lose from here on out. We draw Milwaukee it's almost a guarantee we make it to the 2nd round, they just can't matchup with Lebron at all and don't have the wing scorers to make him work so much on defense (no Jamison or Butler). 

Also while they have 2 quick PG's, (one being a good scorer) they don't have any one singular star like Arenas who can win a game by himself and will be ultra-motivated to play against Hughes.


----------



## The OUTLAW

Did something happen to Michael Redd? He has been known to light the Cavaliers up at times. He can definitely win a game on his own as well. I think a bit more highly of the Bucks than you do. Yeah, I think we can still beat them, but they don't have as many holes as Washington either.


----------



## -33-

4 games back of Miami, and Miami has 6 games left.....very realistic hopes of catching Miami.....

and Miami's remaining schedule is:
ORL
TOR
PHI
CHI
@ATL
@BOS

good luck...anyone who wants to wager on the Cavs catching the Heat, please contact me ASAP.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 4 games back of Miami, and Miami has 6 games left.....very realistic hopes of catching Miami.....
> 
> and Miami's remaining schedule is:
> ORL
> TOR
> PHI
> CHI
> @ATL
> @BOS
> 
> good luck...anyone who wants to wager on the Cavs catching the Heat, please contact me ASAP.


 thats a hard remaining games 

who cares if we catch them, it doesnt matter


----------



## The OUTLAW

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 4 games back of Miami, and Miami has 6 games left.....very realistic hopes of catching Miami.....
> 
> and Miami's remaining schedule is:
> ORL
> TOR
> PHI
> CHI
> @ATL
> @BOS
> 
> good luck...anyone who wants to wager on the Cavs catching the Heat, please contact me ASAP.


Man, after looking at this schedule I halfway expect you guys to play the Globetrotters and at least one high school team. I don't think there was any realistic chance to catch you even if you were playing someone but there's no chance with that schedule.


----------



## hendrix2430

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 4 games back of Miami, and Miami has 6 games left.....very realistic hopes of catching Miami.....
> 
> and Miami's remaining schedule is:
> ORL
> TOR
> PHI
> CHI
> @ATL
> @BOS
> 
> good luck...anyone who wants to wager on the Cavs catching the Heat, please contact me ASAP.


wow tough schedule...


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 04/09/2006 | Maturation process takes another step*












> *Maturation process takes another step*
> *Comeback victory, Wizards’ loss clinch homecourt for Cavaliers*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. -* Season appropriate, the Cavaliers are in full bloom.
> 
> Their maturation simply continues to surge as they conquer challenge after challenge, the latest and perhaps greatest high point coming Saturday. Staring down a fierce opponent riding the longest win streak in the NBA this season, the Cavs delivered yet another command performance.
> 
> Coming from 11 points behind, LeBron James led the Cavs on another rally over the super-streaking New Jersey Nets for a 108-102 win.
> 
> James scored 18 of his 37 points in the fourth quarter, as the Cavs (46-30) claimed their 10th victory in 11 games and put a stranglehold on the No. 4 playoff spot. With the Washington Wizards' 99-86 loss to the Miami Heat, the Cavs wrapped up the No. 4 seed in the Eastern Conference for homecourt advantage.
> 
> The Cavs halted the Nets' (46-29) 14-game winning streak, their nine-game home winning streak, and the Cavs' eight-game losing streak at Continental Airlines Arena. They did it without center Zydrunas Ilgauskas (ankle) and washed the taste of a disappointing last-moment loss to the New York Knicks out of their craniums.
> 
> No wonder the players and coaches were hailing it as the finest win of the season.
> 
> “Our team has shown grit all year. It is a good thing to do that on the road against a good team,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. “This has to be one of our biggest wins if not our biggest win.''
> 
> After scoring 37 points in the fourth quarter in their narrow loss to the Knicks on Wednesday, the Cavs put up 36 in the final quarter Saturday afternoon against a team that had been thriving on defense. While James was the ring leader, nearly the entire roster shared in the glory.
> 
> Five different Cavs scored in double figures, and seven different players scored in the fourth quarter as the team shot 61 percent down the stretch. But the game ended up turning on key defensive plays.
> 
> Nets star Vince Carter, who had 33 points, had been victimizing the Cavs on high-and-rolls, prompting Brown to call for a change in the defensive strategy. So when Carter got a pick to get by Eric Snow with 50 seconds to play and the Nets up three, Anderson Varejao “blitzed'' the pick, stepping up. It slowed Carter, and Snow recovered to poke the ball away from him from behind.
> 
> The ball bounced to James, who proceeded to make one of the biggest highlight plays of the season on a resulting fast break. The Nets' Cliff Robinson fouled James, and teammate Jason Kidd planted his palm on the ball and pushed down.
> 
> “I knew I was going to get fouled once I turned on the speed burst,'' James said. “I was just getting hit all over.''
> 
> James broke Robinson's hit and Kidd's grip as he was falling and tossed the ball off the glass for a basket. James sunk the free-throw for a three-point play that tied the score.
> 
> “It was an MVP play and performance on his part,'' Kidd said.
> 
> “He was like a linebacker let loose,'' Brown said.
> 
> Moments later, Carter tried to answer with a jumper but missed, the first of three missed jumpers in the final minute, and Varejao was in position for the rebound when he and Nenad Kristic bumped.
> 
> Kristic was called for a foul, which was questionable, but the Cavs figured to have karma on their side after losing a game to the Nets earlier this season on a “backdown violation.''
> 
> Varejao, a 49 percent free-throw shooter, then cooly made both free throws to give the Cavs the lead for good. Starting in place of Ilgauskas, Varejao had 11 points and five rebounds.
> 
> Drew Gooden delivered 16 points and nine rebounds, Flip Murray had 15 points on 7-of-9 shooting, Larry Hughes played his best game since coming back from injury with 15 points and seven rebounds, and Donyell Marshall had seven points and five rebounds off the bench.
> 
> “I knew it was going to be a great game,'' James said. “We're one of the hottest teams in the league also.''


----------



## remy23

*Cavs roar, soar over Nets*












> _LeBron James drives to the basket as he is guarded by New Jersey Nets’ Jason Kidd during fourth quarter action. James led all scorers with 37 points, as the Cavs broke the Nets’ 14-game winning streak, 102._
> 
> *CAVS CLINCH FIRST-ROUND HOME-COURT ADVANTAGE*
> *Cavs roar, soar over Nets*
> 
> Sunday, April 09, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *East Rutherford, N.J. -* The Cavaliers have played quality bas ketball over the past few weeks, but none of those wins has come against a high-caliber opponent on the road.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> The Cavaliers came out on top three days after coming up short against the lowly New York Knicks with an impressive 108-102 victory over the streaking New Jersey Nets on Saturday afternoon at Continental Airlines Arena. With the Washington Wizards' 99-86 loss to the Miami Heat on Saturday night, the Cavaliers clinched home-court advantage for the first round of the playoffs.
> 
> LeBron James scored 18 of his 37 points during the pivotal fourth quarter. It was James' ninth straight game of 35 or more points, the third-longest streak in the NBA since 1970. Only Michael Jordan, with 10 straight in 1986, and Kobe Bryant, with 13 in a row in 2003, have posted better runs in that span.
> 
> The Cavs outscored New Jersey, 36-24, in the final quarter, snapping the Nets' 14-game winning streak. The Nets were trying to become the first team since the Los Angeles Lakers in 1999-2000 to win at least 15 games in a row. The Lakers won 19 from Feb. 4 through March 13, 2000.
> 
> The Cavs (46-30) have won 10 of their past 11, but this was the most impressive. This was the Cavs' first road victory over a quality opponent. They earned their 17th road win and it came against the hottest team in the league.
> 
> "This has to be one of our biggest [road] wins if not our biggest win," said Cavs coach Mike Brown. "Especially in being down double figures, getting a little flustered with the crowd and with the refs and we didn't lose our composure. We stayed with it and stayed with it until we broke through."
> 
> The win was so emotional that many of the Cavs players could be heard on the other side of the locker-room door. It was a festive atmosphere.
> 
> "This is close to being the biggest win of the season," said guard Eric Snow.
> 
> "They had a streak, they were playing well and we hadn't beaten them here since [April 13, 2001]. It was a quality win."
> 
> The game had all the makings for another road loss for the Cavs. James came into the fourth quarter after scoring a combined seven points in the second and third quarters. The Cavs trailed by 11 points in the third and trailed by eight with eight minutes left.
> 
> The Nets (46-29) led by five following a Carter layup with 1:15 left. But the Cavs would not fold. After Drew Gooden knocked down consecutive free throws, Snow provided the play of the game. Carter went to the hole and just when he was about to make his move, Snow knocked the ball away.
> 
> "We had changed the way we were playing the pick-and-roll," Snow said. "I just kept pursuing. When he came off, [Anderson Varejao] did his job and I didn't give up on the play. I just tried to flick the ball away to LeBron."
> 
> Snow indeed got a hand on the ball and knocked it toward James, who picked up the loose ball, sprinted toward the goal, and as he went in for the layup he was fouled. But James kept going and as Jason Kidd go his hand on the ball, James still managed to score the bucket. His free throw tied the score with 50 seconds left.
> 
> "That was a heck of a shot," Kidd said. "He's strong. It was an MVP play and performance on his part. It was just a great play."
> 
> James had one thing in mind while driving to the basket.
> 
> "I knew I was I was going to get fouled," James said. "Once I went around Cliff [Robinson] and put on the speed burners, I knew I was going to get hit. I just wanted to get the ball up around the rim and I was able to do that."
> 
> Following Carter's miss, Varejao was fouled and he snapped the tie behind consecutive free throws. Varejao, a 49 percent free-throw shooter this season, made 5 of 7 Saturday. Carter, who finished with 33 points, had a chance to tie but he split two free throws. James closed the game when he hit three of four free throws for a four-point lead with 15 seconds left.
> 
> "We really had a hard time keeping him out of the paint," said Nets coach Lawrence Frank, about James. "When he got in the paint, he was relentless. That's why he is a great player."


----------

